# Source for Virgin Lacquer Thinner



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm having trouble locating a place that sells virgin lacquer thinner. I've tried all of the local auto places as well as Walmart and a few hardware stores. Can anyone help me out?

thanks,
jeremy


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Go to the local autobody places not auto stores like NAPA or Autozone.
Places that sell bondo, lacquer thinner and self etching primers for the autobody guys that work on cars themselves.
I know of one in my town but not PA.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Have you tried Sherwin Williams?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

A. *Sherwin-Williams*

- www.sherwin-williams.com - (412) 362-5200 - More
B. *McNeilly Autobody Supply*

- maps.google.com - (412) 563-1960 - More
C. *Pittsburgh Steel Fastener Company*

- maps.google.com - (412) 363-3900 - More
D. *Don Allen Auto City*

- www.mydonallen.com - (412) 681-4800 - 3 reviews
E. *WS Radcliffe Co*

- maps.google.com - (412) 241-0812 - More
F. *Weiss Norm Auto Service*

- www.acdelco.com - (412) 561-1955 - More
G. *Parts Department*

- maps.google.com - (412) 884-4344 - More
H. *Mosebach Manufacturing Co*

- www.mosebachresistors.com - (412) 220-0200 - More
I. *Profesional Parts*

- www.professional*pa*rtsinc.com - (412) 665-1111 - More
J. *Dave Smith Chevrolet*

- www.davechevy.com - (412) 244-1030 - More  More results near *Pittsburgh, PA* &#187;



I don't know where you live so I assumed Pittsburgh


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for the help, I'll get in touch with some of the places you listed and see what I can find. I was beginning to think I was crazy because all I got was a blank stare from the people I've talked to so far.

jeremy


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

I just talked to the guy at Sherwin Williams and he said they don't carry it- at least not around here. (south-central PA)


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Lewzer,

Thanks man, I finally found a place. They are an hour away (I live in the middle of nowhere). But get this, THEY DELIVER! It's 11 bucks for a gallon and they deliver free of charge!!! If I wasn't on the phone with that lady and I was talking to her in person, I woulda hugged her.

Now if I can just find a wide-mouth pickle jar...

jeremy


----------

